# Guitar Exposure to Sunlight



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey Guys! Hope everyone is well.

Do any of you have any experience with guitars fading from sunlight through windows?

I have a guitar stand set up about 7 feet away from a very large window in my home and would hate for either of the guitars to get faded/damaged. The guitars experience minimal direct sunlight, as the sun only hits them throughout a small portion of the day. As I mentioned, the guitars are not directly against the window and the guitars do not experience any excessive heat in this room.

Perhaps I am being over-cautious, but I do love these two guitars. 

Should I relocate my guitars or do you think the exposure to the window and sunlight is safe?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It may depend on the finish--and how many days, weeks, months or years it's there.

Short term doesn't sound like much
But then I'm not an expert on that--nor do I play one on TV


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A white sitka top on an acoustic guitar will usually darken over the years more so if left out of the case and probably more again if left in sunlight. Some people want that to happen.

With an electric I wouldn’t worry about it but I also wound not leave a guitar in direct sunlight all the time either. That said, colours often fade in the sun so I wouldn’t be surprised if the same thing happened with a guitar.

I’m more concerned about humidity getting too low.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you're worried about it, move them. Done.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually guitars with nitro , the finish gets darker over time not lighter as you would expect.. Your talking many many years for this process to happen.
I would not leave my guitars there , But again, it would take a long process, and the newer windows are suppose to filter out the UV light.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Older windows allow ultraviolet rays from the sun to pass through the glass so that would definitely cause fading. Newer windows usually have a Low-E ratings which means they block the sun's ultraviolet rays so there would be a lot less fading if any. My Seagull acoustic sits just inside the window in my music room where I can grab it easily while working on my computer. It's a low-E window and in 10 years I have not noticed any fading.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

UV thru glass changes the wavelengths to infra red ( heat )
it's why welding helmets have a coloured glass lens ... glass blocks the UV (causes cataracts) and the tint allows you to see the weld . A plastic lens cover deflects the weld splatter .


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Rick31797 said:


> Actually guitars with nitro , the finish gets darker over time not lighter as you would expect.. Your talking many many years for this process to happen.
> I would not leave my guitars there , But again, it would take a long process, and the newer windows are suppose to filter out the UV light.


Poly darkens too. My white Esquire has a serious blonde tanline from the last 10+ years of OV.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. Ill try to limit the sunlight as best as possible!


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I left a bass guitar at my brothers place for a week on it’s stand, probably a good 10 feet away from the window. The sun would hit it the same time everyday. I picked it up a week later to do our weekly Friday jam, the neck was bowed so far back the strings were laying on the frets!

So yeah it can fade but the heat from the sun will also do some damage.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wood gets darker when exposed to sunlight. Go through the woods and look at any stump or fallen tree. They have been out in the sunlight and are definitely not lighter. When the bark is removed, they are exposed to the sun and thus turn darker. Many other things like print, fabrick, etc will turn lighter but not wood.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A lot of window panes are UV rated glass but most don't block 100% unless you paid big bucks. We all put our plants near the windows for a reason. if you have double or triple pane glass you might be blocking a lot but still not all of it. 

I think our car winshields block 100% but that is because of the anti-shatter plastic coating. Even tinted windows on cars only block about 80% unless you pay extra for higher quality

Aging nitro before spraying....
@approx 7:30 to 8:00


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought a red ES335 new and left it on a stand in the living room one summer (probably 4 or 5 years ago). When I cleaned it one evening, I took the PG off and noticed I could still see the shadow of it on the guitar. The guitar had faded everywhere but where the PG was.

Now, if/when I leave it out on the stand for an extended period of time, I take the PG off in the hopes the fading will lessen or even out. Generally put the PG back on when I take it out to a jam or gig, though. I think it looks better with the PG in place. Thankfully, it's easy to install and remove.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I had a guitar on a stand that developed a tan line where the neck would rest on the stand. 
My white Yamaha's poly has also yellowed over time due to UV exposure. 
I couldn't care less about it as I play my instruments and don't think they're art pieces.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Geeetar said:


> Thanks for all the input. Ill try to limit the sunlight as best as possible!


So did you move it to a different room/different part of the room?


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Direct sunlight is _generally_ hard on anything. Imo clear finishes tend to amber, paint tends to fade, wood tends to bleach. _(_having popped the bands off maybe hundreds, of thousands, of lifts of wood, I've got to go with most unfinished wood lightens in sunlight--jmo but _I think_ finish _ambers _causing wood to appear darker_)_

Really depends on the particular guitar, and its finishes.

Indirect sunlight imo gives a nice amber, and skips the majority of deterioration, and temperature risk of direct sun. +1 for more concerned with humidity--but not anal about H2O either. I use a cheap Vick's humidity gauge, and don't panic (if shifts are slow) between 30 & 55. I never use individual guitar humidifiers. I do use a rule of thumb, if it's warm to the touch, it's too warm.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Budda said:


> So did you move it to a different room/different part of the room?


I did. I've always just played the guitars and not worried too much about the environment they're in. It's comfortable for me, and I haven't had any issues with guitars warping/becoming damaged in the past. However, I've moved that particular guitar stand to another room with less sunlight exposure.

I did recently acquire a new guitar and I am being somewhat over cautious with it (I tend to worry myself way too much about my guitars).

I am not too concerned about the guitar fading, but I am quite particular about any warping/structural damage. The technicalities regarding sun exposure/heat/humidity for guitars is somewhat new to me. Ive never given it too much thought in the past as my home isn't extreme in temperature or humidity. I probably need to learn to care a bit less about all of these factors.



Blind Dog said:


> Direct sunlight is _generally_ hard on anything. Imo clear finishes tend to amber, paint tends to fade, wood tends to bleach. _(_having popped the bands off maybe hundreds, of thousands, of lifts of wood, I've got to go with most unfinished wood lightens in sunlight--jmo but _I think_ finish _ambers _causing wood to appear darker_)_
> 
> Really depends on the particular guitar, and its finishes.
> 
> Indirect sunlight imo gives a nice amber, and skips the majority of deterioration, and temperature risk of direct sun. +1 for more concerned with humidity--but not anal about H2O either. I use a cheap Vick's humidity gauge, and don't panic (if shifts are slow) between 30 & 55. I never use individual guitar humidifiers. I do use a rule of thumb, if it's warm to the touch, it's too warm.


So is it just direct sunlight that I should be concerned with? Im assuming it is only direct sunlight that can cause structural issues due to the heat that it may impose on guitar woods. If im correct, Indirect Sunlight (Daylight) would only attribute to fading?

Also - since you brought up humidity, are you suggesting that humidity isn't a huge issue for electric guitars as long as my house isn't bone dry or extremely humid? Most days I have the windows open and I rarely monitor humidity.

Thanks again to all of you for your input! It's much appreciated.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I have an American Standard Strat that I’m relatively sure sat in a music store window for a while. There is a definite difference between the colouring of the pick-guard between the area covered by the American Standard sticker and the uncovered area. So clearly there are cosmetic issues that can arise. That being said, it’s actually my favourite guitar but I’m not sure if that has anything to do with the exposure to sunlight or not.

My advise though...why take a chance? Leave it in the case if possible, offering the most protection or IF it needs to be out of the case, leave it somewhere away from direct sunlight, sudden drafts, damp areas, clumsy animals...whatever. Mind you, this is coming from a guy that unplugs his guitar when not in use to prevent the possibility of a foot catching the cord and pulling the guitar off the stand.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Geeetar said:


> So is it just direct sunlight that I should be concerned with? Im assuming it is only direct sunlight that can cause structural issues due to the heat that it may impose on guitar woods. If im correct, Indirect Sunlight (Daylight) would only attribute to fading?
> 
> Also - since you brought up humidity, are you suggesting that humidity isn't a huge issue for electric guitars as long as my house isn't bone dry or extremely humid? Most days I have the windows open and I rarely monitor humidity.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your input! It's much appreciated.


I'm pretty casual, compared to some posters (mostly other forums--AGF & UMGF et. al.) and my guitars sit out, on stands. I've never had any damage, due to indirect sunlight, and I'm not a fan of mint to the point of looking new. Pale case queens stand out around here. With electrics I prefer a worn, to the point of being roached (but original parts) look, but not a big fan of factory relics (some _are_ cool).

I've never experienced any damage to electrics, because of indirect sunlight.

I don't think electrics are damaged near as often as acoustics, by humidity changes. I would still recommend a cheap ($35+/- at London Drugs) gauge to keep track of big/fast changing humidity. Generally/normally humidity imo is more likely to change tone, and just the _feel_ of the instrument, than it is to cause significant damage--with solid-body electrics. My big jazz box was a laminate, so pretty durable compared to all solids acoustics. I really don't worry about electrics, but only because I have acoustics, and if they're adequately cared for the electrics have always been fine.

Most humidity damage, I've seen _personally_, has been due to individual instrument humidifiers. Both over-moisturized guitars, and trauma damage caused by units not stored properly when closing case.

Most damage I've experienced, has been caused by excited (guest) dogs, curious children, and my physical habits (flannel buffing, and pinky nail wear, etc.). I now lock my guitar case at campfires, and family gatherings. I'm also vigilant about buckles, and belt holsters. 

I play the crap out of my guitars, and I've come to enjoy genuine patina, and visual _cred's_.



DeathB4CaseQueen!


----------

